# Sewing Bait



## Fish Monger (Apr 14, 2009)

I started a poll asking how many people use live bait and was somewhat surprised at the results so far.
Anyone on here "sew" bait. If you do then you will know what I mean without explanation.
It is a skill that I have been dabbling with, however I have just learned of a bait hook setup to sew on live bait. I used it for the first time over the weekend and had awesome results!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 14, 2009)

you know somebodys going to ask so ill be the first

what is sewing bait :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> you know somebodys going to ask so ill be the first
> 
> what is sewing bait :mrgreen:



X2 :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 14, 2009)

Knit one purl two?


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a closely guarding secret (no kidding) that is killer for fishing.
There are many ways it is done. I believe it originated with the sewing needle technique. Yup, I mean an actual sewing needle in which you start at the head of the baitfish and stitch the mono/fluoro line right down the length of the bait fish ending somewhere around the bung-hole and then tying on the hook (treble or single). It really does work killer. Not only is it one of the most secure ways to fish the minnow without it coming off, but you can control the tension of the line thru the fish and give the fish different presentations running thru the water. The more "kink" you give the fish, the more roll it will have travelling thru the water. Find the right roll and you will be catching fish all day!!!! What is more natural than the real thing!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 14, 2009)

does it kill the minner when you run a needle down it?

pretty interesting!


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 14, 2009)

Sometimes, but if you do it right, no it does not. I've actually sewn them on and watched the pole tip bouce to the rythm of the bait fish swimming.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 14, 2009)

how often do you have to change the minnow or retie the hook?

I guess, how many fish can you catch with 1 minnow?


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 14, 2009)

Depends on the strike. I often sew on a new minnow with each fish caught.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2009)

I dont think ive seen anyone do the sewing thing in freshwater. Ive seen in done for stripers before but I that thats about it.


----------

